

Cloud Services can cure common cold now (2009) - micloud
http://www.tonido.com/blog/index.php/2009/02/15/cloud-services-can-cure-common-cold-now/

======
dcguy
[http://www.tonido.com/blog/index.php/2008/12/21/cloud-
comput...](http://www.tonido.com/blog/index.php/2008/12/21/cloud-computing-qa)

[http://www.tonido.com/blog/index.php/2010/06/19/pioneering-p...](http://www.tonido.com/blog/index.php/2010/06/19/pioneering-
personal-cloud-finally-the-user-owns-the-data)

The articles in this blog are few years old. But makes much more sense in
current context.

